# Sons of Anarchy



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

I've been watching season 5 and the first episode is truly horrific but still good if your not easily upset watch it :devil:


----------



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

Sons of anarchy is amazing!

yeah Im waiting for a few episodes to stack up before watching them in a block


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

Watched the first 2 hows today from Season 5...starting to shape up nicely!!!!


----------



## Chubsley (Feb 11, 2010)

Wanted to wait for a good handful before watching season 5 but gave in and watched the first episode, fantastic it was. Hope it continues


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Great series:thumb: Some bits are very tongue in cheek but that doesnt detract from it being a great series. Ranks in my top 5, along with The Wire, Sopranos, Band of Brothers..


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

Where can I watch season 5 ? It Only just screened in America hasn't it ?


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

It is nearly as bad as that dribble on Discovery "The Devil Rides"

http://dsc.discovery.com/tv-shows/the-devils-ride/videos/season-overview.htm


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Sons is a cracking show. Highly addictive :thumb:


----------



## handicap7 (Nov 24, 2007)

For those that have seen Season 5 episode 3........I wasn't expecting that!!


----------



## -Aid- (Nov 28, 2009)

Episode 3 was amazing did not see that coming its all kicking off


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

what station is it on?


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

Where is everyone watching it ? Torrents ?


----------



## handicap7 (Nov 24, 2007)

cleancar said:


> Where is everyone watching it ? Torrents ?


Probably


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

handicap7 said:


> For those that have seen Season 5 episode 3........I wasn't expecting that!!


Having just watched I know what you mean. Didn't see it coming and am slightly disappointed.


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

gatecrasher3 said:


> Having just watched I know what you mean. Didn't see it coming and am slightly disappointed.


im with you all the way


----------



## handicap7 (Nov 24, 2007)

Season 5 Episode 5
Has to be the funniest one yet!! Tig made me cry laughing!!


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Im currently watching this series via ExtraTorrent website, anyone getting it from anywhere else?


----------



## handicap7 (Nov 24, 2007)

LeadFarmer said:


> Im currently watching this series via ExtraTorrent website, anyone getting it from anywhere else?


Kickass torrents is supposed to be good!?
I have never illegally downloaded anything but have heard good things about this site:thumb:


----------

